# Press F1 to continue!



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 3, 2008)

When I start my computer I have to press F1 to get it to start. Does anyone know what this means or do I need to give more info? I just wanted to see if anyone knew what it was before I got more info, so I wouldn't have to turn off my computer.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

normally it's because the fsb is set to high.

Any OC?


----------



## ktr (Jun 3, 2008)

Chances are that the answer is in the info that you gonna give us. Perhaps fan failure, or confirming an OC setting?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2008)

When my case fan died I had to do that so its probably a fan.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

I know after I do a CMOS reset, I have to go in bios and do an f10 "save and exit" for the same issue to disappear. Unless you have a dead or dying cmos battery.

O/T@KTR - almost 5k posts. Custom title on its way ....


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 3, 2008)

it might be due to keyboard error i know that i had to turn off some error report in the bios if no PS2 keyboard was detected or PS2 mouse, i have a usb mouse so it came up all the time.

sometimes other errors can do the same explore the bios to see whats up


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 3, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> normally it's because the fsb is set to high.
> 
> Any OC?



I OCed my old CPU, but I haven't OCed my new one.



ktr said:


> Chances are that the answer is in the info that you gonna give us. Perhaps fan failure, or confirming an OC setting?



I do believe that I only have two fans and they still run, but I could be wrong.



JrRacinFan said:


> I know after I do a CMOS reset, I have to go in bios and do an f10 "save and exit" for the same issue to disappear. Unless you have a dead or dying cmos battery.
> 
> O/T@KTR - almost 5k posts. Custom title on its way ....



I did reset CMOS, but I've already went back into BIOS and saved, then exited. So...
I do believe that it could be a dying battery.



MilkyWay said:


> it might be due to keyboard error i know that i had to turn off some error report in the bios if no PS2 keyboard was detected or PS2 mouse, i have a usb mouse so it came up all the time.
> 
> sometimes other errors can do the same explore the bios to see whats up



Hmm...I'll look into that, thx...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2008)

OHH I remember now! I had a fan in, then I unplugged it while the computer was on then it said that message! Did you do something like thaT?


----------



## philbrown23 (Jun 3, 2008)

well, mine does it if my core voltage is "to high". also what cpu did you have before? also check in the bios for something like "boot warning" some kind of warning and disable it.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2008)

That's strange, it should be telling you WHY you need to hit F1 to continue. Should say it somewhere on the screen what the error is.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay, this is what is on the "Press-F1 screen":

Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG, An Energy Star Ally
Copyright (C) 1984-2003, Phoenix Technologies, LTD

K8M800-M7 A (K8M8M111 BS)

Main Processor : AMD Athlon (tm) 64 Processor 3200+
Memory Testing : 1047552K OK + 1M TSeg memory

IDE Channel 0 Master : DVDRW   16X16X YTS1
IDE Channel 0 Slave   : None
IDE Channel 1 Master : None
IDE Channel 1 Slave   : WDE WD2500BB-55GUC0 08.02D08

IDE Channel 2 Master : None
***Floppy disk(s) fail (40)one***




Press F8 to Enable System Configuration
Press F9 to Select Booting Device after POST
Press F1 to continue, DEL to enter SETUP
01/11/2007-K8M800-8237-6A7L1B0SC-00

I'm going to try some of the things that you guys suggested now.

Well, I figured out what was wrong. It took all of about 2min. of investigation, LOLz. I just never took the time to try to figure it out because  it really didn't bother me to press F1. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

floppy ribbon is on wrong flip it around.

also make your only HDD the master move the wire or switch the jumper to master.


----------



## xu^ (Jun 4, 2008)

floppy error ?

try disabling the floppy drive in bios.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2008)

either fix the floppy drive, or disable the controller.
That was easy


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> floppy ribbon is on wrong flip it around.
> 
> also make your only HDD the master move the wire or switch the jumper to master.



Now, I looked at the wire and the HDD is plugged into the first IDE connector. Where would this switch be located?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Now, I looked at the wire and the HDD is plugged into the first IDE connector. Where would this switch be located?



its a small plastic cap over 2 metal pins next to the IDE plug on the HDD. The label on top of the drive should have instructions for master, slave, and cable select. You want master on the HDD.

(there can only be one master and one slave per cable, but the master has the performance priority)


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 4, 2008)

is it looking for a non existent floppy drive? mine does that if i reset CMOS


----------



## keakar (Jun 4, 2008)

completely remove the floppy (if you have one) from the equation by unplugging the floppy ribbon from floppy and motherboard then unplug power wires to floppy.

now try reset bios again, open bios, clear error logs (they should already be clear), redo boot order to be cd then hdd and disable floppy seek from the bios.

restart and see what happens.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Now, I looked at the wire and the HDD is plugged into the first IDE connector. Where would this switch be located?



switch the IDE's connectors on the cable, make one end on the motherboard and not the one in the middle but use the one on the other end.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

It is set to cable select, which--if the info I'm reading is correct--is fine.


----------



## keakar (Jun 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> switch the IDE's connectors on the cable, make one end on the motherboard and not the one in the middle but use the one on the other end.



unless you changed the drive, the ide ribbon or unplugged it, or changed the jumper position, dont mess with it, only mess with things you changed just before the problem started. if it was wrong it would have been wrong from day 1 not just because you reset bios.


----------



## keakar (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> It is set to cable select, which--if the info I'm reading is correct--is fine.



#1 - do you have a floppy drive?

#2 - if not then, after you reset bios did you disable the floppy drive and remove it from the boot order in bios and then saved?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

I took my HDD out to see if my friends would work and his didn't work on my computer...

I already fixed the floppy problem. When I reset the BIOS to install my new CPU the computer had a floppy on default. So, I just turned it off.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2008)

you have to set the jumpers right. cable select doesnt always work as it depends on the position of the cable in the devices.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay. So I have to put it on Master then? or single or neutral?


----------



## keakar (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I took my HDD out to see if my friends would work and his didn't work on my computer...
> 
> I already fixed the floppy problem. When I reset the BIOS to install my new CPU the computer had a floppy on default. So, I just turned it off.



well the error you showed was from it looking for the floppy on boot order so as long as you turned it off in two places in bios then your ok.

a common mistake is to just disable the floppy but forget to turn it off on the boot seek order.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, I took the floppy off the boot seq after I reset BIOS.


----------



## keakar (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> IDE Channel 0 Master : DVDRW   16X16X YTS1  <<<<
> IDE Channel 0 Slave   : None
> IDE Channel 1 Master : None
> IDE Channel 1 Slave   : WDE WD2500BB-55GUC0 08.02D08  <<<<
> ...



here it shows, you have the ribbon cable for dvd is correct but for the hdd the plug or the jumper is wrong.

ribbon cables always have the master on the end and the slave in the middle plug


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

keakar said:


> here it shows, you have the ribbon cable for dvd is correct but for the hdd the plug or the jumper is wrong.
> 
> ribbon cables always have the master on the end and the slave in the middle plug



OH! Good to know!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Okay. So I have to put it on Master then? or single or neutral?



your OS drive should always be master on channel 1.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

I believe it is now, because I switched it to the end connector from a middle connector.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I believe it is now, because I switched it to the end connector from a middle connector.



Cable select chooses them as said before, but manually setting it over-rides that.

I prefer manual, because i can then re-arrange the cables without worry of it going wrong.
If you ever have a situation where a drive wont show, odds are its conflicting and has the same setting as another drive - some brands have some strange settings that the label will reveal.

(As an example, several WD drives i have require NO jumper to be present for 'master without slave' and have a jumper setting for 'master with slave')


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Good to know. I will keep that in mind. THx


----------

